# wallpapered paneling in mobile home



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

From your description I am confused if the paneling has wallpaper applied to it or if the paneling itself is vinyl coated. Pretty much in either case you would need to scuff the surface (sand) and prime with an oil based primer before you apply regular latex paint. There are lots of threads you could search that explain how to paint over wallpaper or paneling.

Good Luck


----------

